# City of the "Dam"med-Made TV news this year!



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

We made the leap from print to TV this year. Our Tiki Birds and vertical foggers are shown at 0:42. I will post better view of the birds as they were a MEGA hit this year. Putting them on the pneumatic riser so they were hidden until their part of the show really made an impression on folks.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Beyond awesome! Your wife could be related to mine with her "tolerant support"! Fantastic display and I love the bit about the little kid asking if the ghost was ok. Priceless!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet!
I love it


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay for you! What a wonderful video of all your hard work. I know the neighborhood loves you guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The interactive puppet is a hoot


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

Puppet is by imagineering-we have had it for 5 years now. Super easy and the impact is massive. Its a poor-mans "Turtle Talk with Crush". 

Our neighbors are fantastic. We have (knocking on wood) not had a single complaint. Every response we get is positive. 

Yesterday we got another thank you card from one of the TOTers. It had a hand drawn picture on the front of a monster. The inside is priceless: 

"To...Um, huh, well... anyway who ever you are thank you for the awesome Halloween display. The talking head was the best" 

My 2015 budget just got increased by $1000 by the boss.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

beaver state rich said:


> My 2015 budget just got increased by $1000 by the boss.


I take back the comment about how our wives could be related. It is very apparent they are NOT!


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

After reading my last post I got smacked as the comment about the increase of 1K had to be my "A--" talking as my mouth knows better. 

Maybe our wives are not so far apart after all! :laugheton:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats on your news coverage, well deserved. Good night ghost!


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

Great job of getting on the news. Love the set up.


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the kudos: 

FYI: We have gotten 2 more thank you cards from random people. I am stunned. I figured this was a thing of the past.


----------

